# Thinning a Teruyasu Fujiwara



## Badgertooth (Apr 22, 2017)

No honey, it's fine, you go out and have fun, I'll stay here and look after the kids.

https://youtu.be/QV6LDXr1bbc





Nary a fingerstone in sight


----------



## Krassi (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice!
Your Videos are great as usual 

Interesting progression. i will have to to the same with my Nashiji 180 Gyuto and 150 Petty.. Since the surface is the opposit of flat i have to get the big low grit guns first and give it a uniform flat surface.
i dondt have a 220grit stone but my Ai1000 should do.

That new stone is a real mudcannon  nice result.
Seeya, daniel


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Daniel, 

I did an enormous jump from King 800 to finisher for the cladding and polishing thinking I'll come back to the edge with some king Hyper and Aizu and Suita action. But I tested it and there is no need. Toothier than usual but still keen


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice work Otto. That Honyama mud is insane - colour & quantity. Are you sure it's harmless? 
Reminds me of:


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2017)

King hyper - aizu combo is pure awesome.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 23, 2017)

panda said:


> King hyper - aizu



All any Edge really needs.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 23, 2017)

panda said:


> King hyper - aizu



All any Edge really needs.


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 23, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> No honey, it's fine, you go out and have fun, I'll stay here and look after the kids.
> 
> https://youtu.be/QV6LDXr1bbc
> 
> ...



Damn fine! I'm so tempted to get a TF 180 gyuto or TF 180 Santoku!


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 23, 2017)

His 180 gyuto is more or less a santoku in terms of profile. 
Half the fun is the crapshoot of which flavour you're gonna get. And not matter how badly ground an example turns up the heat treat will be on point and steel will be crazy


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 23, 2017)

Sounds like a good mini project knife for thinning/sharpening. Say, did you go for the western bolsterless nashiji direct from TF?


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2017)

what's always kept me from actually getting a fujiwara is that it's stainless cladded, total deal breaker.


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 23, 2017)

panda said:


> what's always kept me from actually getting a fujiwara is that it's stainless cladded, total deal breaker.



Agree in stainless cladding. It is making me consider a Munetoshi 210 Gyuto. Panda, any thoughts on the Munetoshi? I hear they have an uneven grind!


----------



## panda (Apr 23, 2017)

you dont have to worry about the uneven grind until youve sharpened it so many times that it needs major thinning (at which point all you have to do is thin the hell out of it so that the wide bevel becomes flat on both sides since you cant maintain the original grind because it is concave. out of the box, it's an awesome knife. plus it's cheap, just get one.

i have the 210 also (was one of the early adopters), and i rarely use it (because i don't like 210s) but still kept it. that should tell you something.


----------



## zetieum (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice! 
I thinned my TF nakiri recently. I started with Atoma 400. That was a pain. I should definitively buy a non-diamond coarse stone. I still do not know which one, though.
Great video, as usual. And very nice result, ... as usual. 
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Krassi (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi!

Yeah jumping from a around 1k to a 6-8k starting Jnat is no problem.
Exactly as you mentioned will you get a kind of polished saw thats toothy like the toothfairy.

I recently tried all my strange finisher Stuff on a totally dull vintage solingnen Carbon knife.. and ehh now its a razor ... really crazy how fast some stones still are.

Yep the 180mm Gyuto is more like a shovel 
very high for its length and my tallest Gyuto.. (yep i like it slim usually)

but good thread, because many have or will have TF and its a lot of Russian roulette if you get a decent grind or a drunken overgrind of doom.


----------



## fatboylim (Apr 23, 2017)

Krassi said:


> Yep the 180mm Gyuto is more like a shovel
> very high for its length and my tallest Gyuto.. (yep i like it slim usually)



Great to hear they are tall. If you prefer shorter knives, I'd happily take the tall ones for you!


----------



## Krassi (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi!

Well thats the only one of this kind i Got. Only a Kotetsu Bunka and Ashi 260mm Kiritsuke are similar.
it will get a new handle and grind and will be a keeper because its kind of funny to use.
but thanks for the offer !


----------



## DanDan (Apr 23, 2017)

panda said:


> what's always kept me from actually getting a fujiwara is that it's stainless cladded, total deal breaker.



Does anyone know if his "Japanese Style" is also stainless clad? It's quite a bit cheaper. On the Nakiri page it seems to be just a choice between Western & J-handles that differentiate between Nashiji and Japanese style. But on the Santoku page, both have J-handles. 

I wonder if he would take a request for a full carbon knife.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 24, 2017)

DanDan said:


> Does anyone know if his "Japanese Style" is also stainless clad? It's quite a bit cheaper. On the Nakiri page it seems to be just a choice between Western & J-handles that differentiate between Nashiji and Japanese style. But on the Santoku page, both have J-handles.
> 
> I wonder if he would take a request for a full carbon knife.



Unless I'm mistaken everything he does is stainless clad.


----------



## LucasFur (Apr 26, 2017)

panda said:


> what's always kept me from actually getting a fujiwara is that it's stainless cladded, total deal breaker.



Why is stainless Clad a deal breaker? I always feel like it would be a deal Maker.


----------



## lagrangeL2 (May 3, 2017)

I think I've seen it somewhere, I forgot where, but...does TF laminate his stainless clad knives himself? Or does he buy the bars?


----------



## Krassi (May 4, 2017)

Hi!
He has a FAQ about this on his site 
http://www.teruyasu.net/faq/

TLTR:
Handmade 

Seeya, Daniel


----------

